# How do ya’ll cope?



## Teddy1977 (29 d ago)

Hi there! I’m currently going through a divorce. We’ve been together 7 years and he’s put me through the wringer. He’s a textbook narcissist. How do you all cope with the manipulation, lies, slander and someone always being the victim?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Teddy1977 said:


> Hi there! I’m currently going through a divorce. We’ve been together 7 years and he’s put me through the wringer. He’s a textbook narcissist. How do you all cope with the manipulation, lies, slander and someone always being the victim?


Welcome to TAM. I'm sorry to hear you're divorcing and even sorrier to hear he's being an a$$.

The best medicine is distance, having no contact.

Is that something you could achieve? Or mostly? Do you have kids?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Teddy1977 said:


> Hi there! I’m currently going through a divorce. We’ve been together 7 years and he’s put me through the wringer. He’s a textbook narcissist. How do you all cope with the manipulation, lies, slander and someone always being the victim?


Divorce


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I never really came across a text book narcissist until Meghan Markle came along. I cant imagine how awful it must be being married to one. Harry is a twisted mess. 
Has your STBX always been like this?


----------



## Arkansas (Jan 30, 2020)

took me 8 months to understand .... and for me, I realized the person I loved and married was gone, dead

literally

that person didn't exist anymore - and the person there now is a liar, a cheater, a manipulator who takes advantage of people with little remorse and isn't sorry for what they're doing 

and I don't those people in my life - and it was easy to leave then. Not easy to be alone and move on and all that comes with it, but easy to come to grips with how the marriage is and who that person now is


----------



## GreenLeaf20 (28 d ago)

Work on yourself until the divorce is finalized.


----------

